# walmart bettas



## hcgirl15 (May 10, 2010)

I just got my betta fish from walmart yesterday. (a crown tail male and a female). The male seems really lathegic and i need to know if this is common when transporting them home from a store or if he is really sick.
Also is it ok to leave a male and female betta together without a divider?
note: this is my first time with betta fish and i really want to breed them and have several more.


----------



## Cloelia (Apr 27, 2010)

He's probably okay. I had a betta that hid as soon as I put him in his bowl after coming home. Just watch out for anything that may be a symptom of a disease and keep an eye on your water parameters and temperature.

I've never kept female bettas, but I hear that you shouldn't leave them together for too long without a divider.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

You might want a divider because Females will bite up the male.My advtar is my betta that I got at Walmart and I had to nurse him back to health.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

After breeding get a divider.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would not leave the male and female together unless you are breeding and then you remove the female once spawning is completed or you have a tank in the 55g or larger, otherwise they may kill each other.

Do lots of research before breeding this species it is not as easy as putting two fish together.

Often these betta can be stressed when you first get them from the store, what are your plans for housing them or size of tank you plan to use?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I planning on getting a female Betta to breed Alien the fish in my advtar.Keep them apart for the first 2 weeks then you can put them together to breed.


----------



## hcgirl15 (May 10, 2010)

ok thanks alot i am going to get a slightly bigger tank with in the next week with a nice heater.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What's the temp of the water? Water temp has a huge part in how the fish acts. If it's under 75, you need to get a heater ASAP if you don't have one already. 

Males and females shouldn't be housed together. Not saying it cannot be done, but IMO it's not worth the risk and should only be attempted by people who really know what their doing. 

Breeding is a lot of work, so if you are trying to breed I suggest you do a TON of research so you know what your doing!!!


----------



## hcgirl15 (May 10, 2010)

i have to get a divider and a heater the temp is roughly around 76 degrees i am getting a heater soon so the night time is not so hard on them. As for research i am doing that at the moment so i know them inside and out. thanks


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

doggyhogs right dont plan on breeding untill you know what your doing.
Here is a pic of alien.:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with doggyhog and oldfishlady about breeding. One of our members likes to say research until your brain hurts. lol


----------



## hcgirl15 (May 10, 2010)

research is what i am planning on doing for a week or so before i really take any action so yeah thanks though you all are so helpful


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry but your gonna need more research then just a week of research. You REALLY need to know what your doing..

Start out at 

Bettatalk.com
bettysplendens.com


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

:-DResearch for like a month:|!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. I've been researching breeding for over a year now and still haven't spawned. IMO you really have to have a goal for what you want out of the spawn, you have to know the genetics behind the spawn, and you have to know where you are going to find homes for the fry. Bringing new life into the world is a big thing and should be taken very seriously.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Exactly. 

I have been researching for almost a year too. I have spawned mine, but the male ate the eggs. I might try again if I can make sure this isn't a disease that killed Jello and colette.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

For me, researching includes time. Wait at least a few months. If this is your very first betta, then definitely wait longer. I agree, a week is nowhere near enough unless you're that kind of ready-to-go person. You need to know the best ways to heal a fish quickly. Have cycled tanks at the ready. Have lots and lots of money at the ready, and lots of room. Understand that medications aren't the best way to go most of the time. Etc, etc, etc. It's not like breeding platies. 

Having bettas for an extended amount of time allows you to get more one-on-one experience with them, because they DO have different personalities. They're not all the same (which can make it more difficult). Learn the difference between a shy betta and an outgoing betta, etc, etc, etc. 

Hypothetically speaking, what if you are succesful? Will you have room for 20 males? And a large sorority for the other females? Maybe even two sororities? Where will they go? I'm just giving situations. I'd rather not hear you get in trouble from breeding (I've seen it many times before).

Sorry to seem so straightforward! Just want to make sure.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

you must be one of the lucky ones i watched a youtube vid of 5/6 of these beta's at walmart dead


----------



## hcgirl15 (May 10, 2010)

my male betta sky yesterday began acting werid i noticed he had a tail deformity as in no tail at all and he bagan floating and swimming like he was having a seizure i cried for an hour then mom had me take him back and exchange him for a health one which i named mr. miaigi. my female and him are thriving, i am not attempting to breed for a while i have others gathering research for me as well b/c i have finals in biology comeing up this friday.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good idea see walmart has some messed up beta's


----------



## hcgirl15 (May 10, 2010)

yeah but my beta miaigi is doing great


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Walmart doesn't take good care of their bettas so they are pretty much always lethargic. Just do water changes often and add some aquarium salt. He should start feeling better within a week.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

You do know that when you returned him to walmart, he wouldn't have been treated properly? I hate how they treat their bettas.


----------



## hcgirl15 (May 10, 2010)

i work with this lady who now works at walmart also and she was going to take him home.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thats good to hear i am hoping she takes care of it and treats it


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Save them please!Save them!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah agreed save them all


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

BN have you saved any?


----------



## hcgirl15 (May 10, 2010)

she took her and the female betta is doing well so is mr.miaigi


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

glad to hear


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

All three of my bettas were rescued from walmart... I wanted to take them all home with me, but unfortunately my desk isn't that big.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmm not sure how i found this thread, but since i saw it i want to mention something. At any time you get new fish always quarantine it at least for a month . Never cross-contaminate anything between new fish and other fish you have. There is always possibilities that new fish can be sick and will show symptoms later on.


----------

